# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  Quel livre choisir pour la certification OCA Oracle 11G ?

## kilrou

Bonjour, 

comme le titre l'indique j'hsite entre 2 livres en vue de passer une certification ORACLE OCA 11 G, lequel me conseillez-vous ?

Voici les 2 liens :

Le premier  a juste la OCA 

Le second OCA et OCP

L'idal serait que ceux qui ont pass la certif OCA me rpondent ou ceux qui connaissent la meilleure dition entre ces 2 livres.

Merci.

----------

